

Google+ has a new icon. - rplst8
https://plus.google.com/100440698257384305596/posts/1YfXvACYxfb

======
Dejital
The new icon threw my bookmarks toolbar for a spin, for a second I thought I
deleted the bookmark. I think it looks classy and I have been enjoying all of
the improvements that Google has been making to Plus. Nevertheless, a favicon
change with no commentary is hardly newsworthy.

------
andrewfelix
The Icon is fine. However I had already formed an association with the last
one. Was this entirely necessary?

------
zmonkeyz
Reminds me of a Lineage 2 clan tag

------
diamondhead
Where is the down button? I'm sick of these kind of Google+ submissions.

~~~
cleverjake
you would want to use the flag button.

